

Using The Midori Web Browser - aweber
http://beginlinux.com/appsm/midori/midori-web-browser

======
GrandMasterBirt
splain to me why chose Midori vs Google Chrome for linux? Honestly Firefox's
startup time is what sets me off and hard to get Flash working (comes out-of-
box for chrome) but other than that I see no need for a 3rd browser.

~~~
ghb
some people like proper gtk integration

